# Boot Repair Shop?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good cobbler on the Wasatch front? As far as I know there isn’t one out here in Tooele County any more. My dress boots need to be resoled.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Go to Petersons - at leasdt here in Cache Valley they end up sending them to a guy in Layton I think- he does a pretty decent job.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Redwing shoes in layton. I believe they have a portable that goes to job sites also. Maybe it goes out somewhere closer to you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's what I found on a search.....
http://local.yahoo.com/UT/Salt+Lake+Cit ... hoe+Repair


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Rays shoe repair in Kaysville. He does great work. The Redwing store I recently purchased boots from said that they send all their work to him.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I hope some of those old fellers are passing their skills to the next generation.


----------

